# probleme upload ftp free



## tounet83 (3 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour !
HEUREUX switcher depuis 3 semaines (mac mini 1,42 + SD) je suis en train de devenir fou: sur pc avec filezilla j'uploade tout ce que je veux cher free, sur le mac avec 3 clients ftp distincts (Tiger-compatibles en théorie) rien ne passe (enfin qqs ko ;-))
les deux machines sont connectées sans fil sur un routeur/modem sagem, je suis chez tele2.
pour ceux qui me répondraient: "fais le avec ton pc, benêt" NAN ! je garde le pc pour faire du dvdshrink et c'est tout !!! et puis c'est une question de principe...
si qqn a une idée je serais ravi car vraiment c'est incompréhensible (pour bibi du moins)
merci d'avance !

vincent

ps: comme dirait josé garcia "ce mac mini est hyper-hyper-hyper bon"


----------



## JediMac (3 Septembre 2005)

Ben pour ma part, avec RBrowser Lite (gratuit), je n'ai jamais eu de problème quels que soient les comptes ftp. À part bien sûr quand c'est l'hébergeur qui patine, comme c'était le cas avec Free hier.


----------



## tounet83 (4 Septembre 2005)

bonjour !
j'ai testé rbrowser aussi hier et ça ne passait pas...alors que sur le pc no pbm 5mn aprés !?
donc je cherche encore...
merci


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Septembre 2005)

c'est pas un probleme de config. regarde dans les préférences systemes et dans réseaux si ta pas un truc foireux (normalement rien empeche les chose de sortir mais on sait jamais hein?) 

sinon moi sa marche avec Fetch, RBrowserLite et pratiquement tout ce que j'ai testé...


----------



## Damino (4 Septembre 2005)

Perso j'utilise Rbrowser et tout fonctionne.

As-tu ton pare-feu en route ?
Dans ce cas teste en  sélectionnant l'option "mode passif" de ton client FTP.

Et question con, t'as bien vérifié tous tes paramètres FTP ?

Ciao.


----------



## jpmiss (5 Septembre 2005)

JediMac a deja donné la réponse....



			
				JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Ben pour ma part, avec RBrowser Lite (gratuit), je n'ai jamais eu de problème quels que soient les comptes ftp. *À part bien sûr quand c'est l'hébergeur qui patine, comme c'était le cas avec Free hier*.


----------



## tounet83 (5 Septembre 2005)

bonjour
le pbm est que chez free j'avais pas de pbm pour uploader avec filezilla hier !!!
j'ai testé aujourd'hui en ftp via le terminal et ça ne marche toujours pas...
hormis le fait que mon routeur est wifi-B comme mes pcs et que le macmini est en wifi-G je vois pas de différence (le web marche sans pbm...)
c'est affreux, le mot n'est pas trop fort ;-)
...
je suis toujours preneur d'une éventuelle suggestion !
à+
vincent


----------



## Damino (6 Septembre 2005)

Tu utilises quels clients FTP pour que l'on puisse t'aider pour voir s'ils ne seraient pas mal réglés.

Et pour répondre à JPmiss : si on lit bien le post de notre ami, le problème ne vient pas de Free puisqu'il peut uploader sur PC. Je penche donc pour une mauvaise configuration du client FTP ... ou autre chose ...  

N'oublie pas l'histoire du pare-feu ...


----------



## potiron (6 Septembre 2005)

Personnellement j'utilise CyberDuck et je n'ai aucun soucis sur Free. Vérifie aussi si tes clients FTP sont configurés en mode passif (le mode actif peut bloquer avec des routeurs).


----------



## tounet83 (6 Septembre 2005)

bonjour
je viens de retester avec cyberduck, je suis bien en mode passif et ça plante au bout de 5ko d'upload... comme ça ne marche pas non plus en ligne de commande je vais tester un autre modem/routeur dés que possible !
c'est vraiment incompréhensible, j'ai laissé tous les paramétres par défaut sur le mac...comprends rien !!
merci
@+
vincent


----------



## geoffrey (6 Septembre 2005)

Ca vient pas des softs puisqu'il a essayé le ftp avec le terminal. Ca vient de chez free. J'avais aussi des soucis d'upload/download, je leur ai ecrit et ils m'ont dit qu'ils avaient quelques problemes avec leur serveur ces derniers temps. Maintenant ca refonctionne correctement pour moi.

Edit : se serait pas a cause du firewall et/ou du mode routeur de la freebox ?


----------



## tounet83 (6 Septembre 2005)

Et bien en fait je n'ai pas de freebox...mais un sagem1400 (de chez Tiscali, folle jeunesse !)
au niveau du routeur je vois pas pourquoi il laisserait passer le pc et pas le mac en ftp
cela étant j'ai quand même l'impression d'un probléme de "retour": il envoie qqs ko puis semble attendre un ack pour envoyer la suite et là c'est le drame...
à+
vincentquiperdsesdernierscheveux


----------



## tounet83 (9 Octobre 2005)

Nouvelles fra&#238;ches...
mon pbm d'upload n'est toujours pas r&#233;solu:
pc fixe et portable en wifi ou ethernet: aucun pbm avec filezilla par exemple pour uploader en ftp
mac mini en wifi ou ethernet (non rout&#233; dans ce dernier cas): impossible !!!
ce qui est dr&#244;le c'est qu'avec filezilla+virtualpc sur le mini: aucun pbm tout passe...

je dois avouer que j'ai pas trop envie de sauvegarder toute ma zique pou reinstaller Tiger

quelqu'un saurait -il comment forcer la remise au propre de tout ce qui touche au reseau ?

d'avance merci

vincent

ps: j'utilise cyberduck en passif, pare feu desactiv&#233; sur le mac.


----------



## bugs974 (10 Octobre 2005)

bonjour....


j'ai switch&#233; d&#233;but septembre et j'ai exactement le m&#234;me probl&#232;me derri&#232;re une freebox...

cyberduck en mode passif, pas de firewall activ&#233; et les taux de transfert sont cauchemardesques...

ya quoi &#224; configurer cot&#233; r&#233;seau sur osx?

PS: ce n'est pas un pb chez free, comme tounet, j'ai fais successivement des tests sur mac, sur pc, puis sur mac... le mini est tjrs &#224; la ramasse!


----------



## tounet83 (11 Octobre 2005)

nouvelles...

un ami a testé hier chez moi son ibook...impossible là encore d'uploader via mon routeur sagem chez free

1- je suis rassuré: inutile de refaire ma machine ;-)
2- ce qui est bluffant c'est que par virtual pc j'uploade avec filezilla !!! donc on peut avoir une appli qui uploade sur le mini !!!
3- du mac mini au pc et vice versa en wifi par mon routeur je fais du ftp sans pbm !!!
4- c'est quoi ce bordel ;-) ???

faudrait peut être tester avec panther mais je ne l'ai pas ...

enfin merci quand même à ceux qui m'ont lu/aidé, je vais attendre une maj de tiger voire acheter un nouveau routeur ?

vincent


----------



## geoffrey (11 Octobre 2005)

Avec Panther et Tiger, un modem Sagem puis une freebox, j'ai rarement eu des probl&#232;mes de ftp (c'etait du au logiciel : nvu) vers un compte free, sinon avec Fetch, CyberDuck et RBrowser Lite, aucun soucis.


----------



## bugs974 (11 Octobre 2005)

hihihi, les mauvaises langues vont dire que sur les nouvelles versions d'osX, apple bride le FTP pour favoriser son service .mac....
 

Non mais plus sérieusement, il doit bien avoir une solution pratique, entre Filezila et Cyberduck, j'ai au moins un rapport de 10 !!

Je vais tout de même pas garder un PC UNIQUEMENT pour gérer mes sites oueb  .


----------



## geoffrey (11 Octobre 2005)

A mon avis y'a plutot un probleme de configuration du ftp chez toi. Enfin je ferais des tests sur des gros fichiers des que j'aurais le temps (avec CyberDuck sur mon Mac et au boulot avec Filezilla) et je te dirais ce qu'il en est des performances.


----------



## tounet83 (11 Octobre 2005)

bonsoir

en fait l'ami avec qui j'ai test&#233; arrive &#224; uploader de chez lui avec son ibook + modem sur mon compte free donc on dirait bien que c'est un pbm de compatibilit&#233; entre macOS et mon modem-routeur, par contre &#231;a d&#233;passe vraiment mon domaine de comp&#233;tence...
je pr&#233;cise qu'avec cyberduck ou le ftp en ligne de commande je n'uploade rien (enfin si 5,5Ko point barre ...) c'est m&#234;me pas un pbm de lenteur !!!

&#224;+
vincent


----------



## tounet83 (26 Octobre 2005)

bonjour
juste pour dire que j'avais acheté un netgear 834g (promo saturn 70 euros) et que maintenant j'uploade sans pbm...
il semble donc que le sagem 1400 ne soit pas bien supporté par (mon ? ) mini+tiger
bonne journée et encore merci à tous ceux qui m'ont aidé
vincent


----------



## Damino (27 Octobre 2005)

En tout cas c'est un sujet sur lequel il faudrait vraiment faire un article quelque part. On savait que certains équipement ne fonctionnaient pas avec Mac ou provoquaient des plantages (cf modem Sagem en USB à cause du driver pourri !, ...), mais on identifiait facilement la cause.
Hors là c'est Horrrrrible, si t'avais pas fait le test avec un PC, je te dis même pas : t'aurais pu ne pas te rendre compte que ça uploadait trés lentement (quand ça uploade !). Et alors imagine un gars qui fait cela pour la première fois : soit il trouve que c'est lent et c'est tout, soit il cherche des jours entiers où il s'est glissé l'erreur !

Bon ne voilà en pleine lumière une limite du mac aujourd'hui. :rateau:

Si qq sait d'où vennaient les problèmes, merci, c'est pour ma culture perso (qui est bien faible faut le dire !)


----------



## fanie.g (15 Mars 2006)

bonjour à tous 

je connais exactement le même probleme que tounet.

Je possede un ibook et de chez moi le transfert ftp est catastrophique et marche quelques fois. sinon le plus souivent les transferts s'arretent.

J'ai alors pris mon ibook avec moi au boulot pour tester si cela marche depuis une autre connexion. et bien cela marche toujours aussi mal.
Par contre mon trasnferts ftp marche quand j'utilise une autre machine...

Y a quelque chose à faire dans le firewall de osX? Mais alors là je suis dépassé...je n'y comprend rien..

Help...les gars et les filles


----------



## fanie.g (15 Mars 2006)

j'ai reglé le pb : ne me demandez pas pourquoi mais pour l'instant tout marche nickel : il suffit juste d'utiliser RBrowser !


----------



## mullerj4 (25 Avril 2007)

J'ai exactement le même problème. 
Les uploads sous PC (pas sous bootcamp) sont ok pour n'importe quels fichiers sous Free (étant chez Tiscali), en revanche, plantage du FTP dès que je passe sous Mac avec tous les logiciels FTP. (images tronquées etc....)
Est ce que la piste du routeur serait la bonne ?


----------

